
Ruby on Rails 5.0 RC1 Released - AJAlabs
https://rubygems.org/gems/rails/versions/5.0.0.rc1
======
AJAlabs
Here is the blog post on the topic
[http://weblog.rubyonrails.org](http://weblog.rubyonrails.org)

